# Have you ever worn a wig???



## Aprill (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering? and if not, do you ever plan to in the next 12 months?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

I have not (unless you count the cheapy halloween ones) but I would just LOVE to! Id love to wear one in the next year, but I'm not sure if it will happen


----------



## Trinity07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have not (unless you count the cheapy halloween ones) but I would just LOVE to! Id love to wear one in the next year, but I'm not sure if it will happen



Same over here. If halloween costume wigs count, then yes.Otherwise, no.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, Full, long, straight, pitch black hair.. For my Jasmine costume (halloween)

Otherwise no.. don't plan to unless i lose my hair or something when i'm old


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Have a beautiful longish red wig more auburn....sometimes wear to the club when I want to be a sassy redhead instead of my nat blonde.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 15, 2007)

I wear wigs a lot. I have about 7 of them. I also have a lot of hair pieces. They are handy when you have a bad hair day or just don't feel like styling your hair.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 16, 2007)

No, I went in a wig store once to see if I'd look good as a blonde. But the lady yelled at me cause I had to wear a hairnet first, so I just left. I felt so stupid.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 16, 2007)

No.....but I would love to!!! I would like to see myself with all different hairstyles


----------



## ivette (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm not really a wig person


----------



## cait (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes - love wigs and love hairpieces too.


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2007)

No, I haven't worn them for everyday wear. Unless you count my Halloween black and white striped witch wig I wore as a kid, LOL.


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 16, 2007)

No i have never even seen a real wig with my own eyes.. only on TV


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 16, 2007)

i had a blonde one i wore to a heaven and hell party, i was a 50's teen angel, hehehe

wore a blue one to vegas once. and a short curly one and a super long "cher" length one i wore when i was in 6th grade for a skit about growing long luscious hair.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope for me.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 16, 2007)

Never have and don't think i will.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have never worn one but I would like to be a blonde for a day....


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 16, 2007)

i have only tried on my moms old wigs just for fun. I kinda like the idea of having a wig that you just throw on and your hair looks good

but i dont really think i can get into it


----------



## monniej (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a wig! her name is carmen and she's hot! my hubby likes her too! lol~

Wigs.com - The Wig Experts: Aurora by Jon Renau

here's a pic of carmen, only she's dark brown.


----------



## mem636 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, but only as part of a costume. But I wouldn't be opposed to wearing one out, just for a change.


----------



## MixMami (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes I have. As someone else mentioned, they come in handy when you are having a bad hair day. Plus, I love to change my look.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

All our make up tutorials we did for our DVD have the models wearing wigs. Pink, black and purple, pink and white. They were fun and sexy!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a wig! her name is carmen and she's hot! my hubby likes her too! lol~
Wigs.com - The Wig Experts: Aurora by Jon Renau

here's a pic of carmen, only she's dark brown.

Wow I gotta say, that is a gorgeous wig. I wouldnt mind having one for myself.
I never worn a wig and gone out anywhere, I tried one on before but I was pretty young and even then I liked it. With my super curly long hair its really something to me to see myself with straight smooth hair. I want to wear a wig sometime soon enough, I think they can be really fun, and totally change your look for the day, which is awesome.


----------



## pennylane68 (Aug 20, 2007)

only for halloween. I love the idea of them. Being able to pull of a different hairstyle everyday sounds fun. i'll definitely wear one eventually though.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 20, 2007)

id love to shave my head and get a wig until it grew back. i hate my hair.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif id love to shave my head and get a wig until it grew back. i hate my hair. Lol Mindy I used to hate my hair so much that I too wondered if shaving it off and buying wigs would be the easier way to go. Now Im glad I didnt lol but I still love the idea of wigs... I havent worn one for a full day to say if I could really handle it or whatever lol what if it slipped off?!


----------



## Kristin135 (Aug 21, 2007)

My hair has been falling out so bad lately. Maybe a wig will be my only option if I want hair!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 21, 2007)

we dun have good wig hre at least i dun see any around my area.

but i wanna try some. too expensive to buy one tho


----------



## honestrinh637 (Aug 21, 2007)

nope..i have too much hair


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I went in a wig store once to see if I'd look good as a blonde. But the lady yelled at me cause I had to wear a hairnet first, so I just left. I felt so stupid.




they make you do that for hygiene purposes...its like 1$ for thee cap


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 24, 2007)

I have but not often. I love to play with hairpieces, extensions, all that stuff. I use them often--my hair is really layered and if I use a hairpiece I can get it up and it looks really cute. That's an idea-post on hairpieces and wiglets and how they can be used. I love them and use the all the time. Hmmmmm....need a tutorial on that.


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 26, 2007)

Wig's are awesome


----------



## han (Aug 26, 2007)

no i havent but i would if i found one that look good on me, its a great way to temp change your hair style and color with out the damage.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

I've never worn a wig and don't plan on it...


----------



## Lenore (Aug 26, 2007)

I have never worn one but i think it would be fun


----------



## JennMW (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, I've worn wigs before.

But it will be a long time if ever that I wear one again. I found it VERY hot and uncomfortable. Trying to use hair accessories on a wig was very difficult.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 17, 2007)

I had to wear a long black wig for a shoot recently, and I am definitely not supposed to have black hair!! I hated myself in the mirror!! But it was fun for the shoot....


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 17, 2007)

I have longish hair for a guy, but not long enough for a girl so I have a couple wigs that I use. They look fine, but they do get hot and uncomfortable. Ah the price we pay for beauty


----------



## TheDanishGirl (Sep 17, 2007)

I never have. I've always wanted to, for the heck of it. To see how different i would look


----------



## sali (Sep 18, 2007)

I've always wanted to wear one. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting one but I would just love to change my hair for a day or two...


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh now I love wigs! My obsession with them is not agreeing with my husband, but he loves me so who cares? I own only 4 now, but my collection _will _grow within in the next 12 months, that's for sure!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 18, 2007)

I have worn a wig before. My hair was a hot mess and I just threw it on. It was black and "red" with curls. Hid-eous.


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have only tried them on for fun, at a kiosk at the mall. Never worn them out.


----------



## MsMe (Sep 21, 2007)

I used to wear them all the time. Once I started taking care of my hair I grew out of wearing them. There are some really cute ones out there!


----------



## gwaihir (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, I got one when I fried my hair and had to have it cut from superlong to pixie cut. Made the transition a little easier.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 25, 2007)

They can be fun, sexy.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd love to try wearing a wig. I really like the idea of looking like a different person for the night. Something completely different from my usual hair. It would have to be for the right kind of event though - like a camp club night or a glam party.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL...if you look at any of my FOTD's you already know my answer...YES!!! I love them, it gives me versatility and style choice. Also, right now, I'm in a hair transition, so I can let my hair grow without feeling like I constantly have to do something with it. The key is to buy a GOOD wig, so it won't look like you are wearing somebodies great-grandma's cat.


----------



## QueenoftheYeti (Oct 11, 2007)

I LOVE wigs. For Halloween, clubbing, and they can be a fun bedroom accessory as well...


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I try to like wigs. my husband loves to see me in different styles and colors. I had a black one on for an event a few weeks ago, and I hated it!!! I am definitely not supposed to have dark hair!!


----------



## mickey1962 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wigs are definitely great for bad hair days, and for those days when you just want to change your look w/o doing something drastic. I have a small collection so I can change my look as needed.


----------



## fawp (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't yet but I've always wanted to try one. I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## x_nightmare_x (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be wearing one on Halloween that comes down to my waist. It's not just a cheap Halloween wig either, I love it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

how about the hair extensions? Anyone tried them?


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2007)

I have 6 wigs plus the two halloween ones... down from 26 at one time... lol and I love them.. I can change my whole look in a second or two...

and they aren't that expensive.... $40 to $60 and for human hair!!! I shop at 3 online ebay wig stores.... Rocky Mountain Beauties, Hair Me Now and U look Marvelous....


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

That bright red wig is awesome Karren!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 12, 2007)

Not a wig but a wicked set of extensions. I dont use them now because my hair is long again but they are fun.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never wore one but I would love to. Not only for halloween but also for normal daily use. It would be so fun to change my look as I desire without effing up my own hair all the time hahaha.

EyeCandyDiva you're the queen of hairstyles and you rock them all!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to try extensions...I am afraid if I don't do it right, they will just fall out at the most embarrassing moment!!


----------



## hs769 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have for Halloween but not any other time.


----------

